

Beautiful Architecture (new Oreilly book ala' Beautiful Code) - timf
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596517984/

======
timf
Available online via Safari, I only just started browsing (it was just
released) so I can't say much except "yes, I am fairly sure I am going to read
through this entire book."

Part I is essays on general architecture principles in software, Part II on
enterprise/integration systems, Part III on systems architectures
(OS/virtualization), Part IV on end-user applications, Part V on programming
languages.

There are less essays than in Beautiful Code, but they are longer.

An overriding thread is "seven principles upon which all beautiful
architectures are based":

\- Versatility

\- Conceptual integrity

\- Independently changeable

\- Automatic propagation

\- Buildability

\- Growth accommodation

\- Entropy resistance

"All royalties from this book will be donated to Doctors Without Borders."

